# F24 after receiving Permesso?



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

Hi,
I now have my PdS (turns out it's been lying in an office for 6 months). Will my tax situation automatically change (my F24 local stuff- I don't have any income to declare since I'm on a UK pension), or do I need to contact someone?

Thanks, in advance,
Robert


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

F24 is just how you pay the government. For example my garbage tax is paid that way.


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

NickZ said:


> F24 is just how you pay the government. For example my garbage tax is paid that way.


I know but as I understand, I'm not due to pay as much now I'm resident.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Sounds to me you are talking about house tax i.e. IMU/TASI. Not too sure what the current situation is but as I’ve not read anything on it I assume not much has changed? That being the case you likely won’t pay as much, it varies from comuni to comuni on how they work, but I would go to you Comune. Any change should be from the date of the letter confirming your residence, but I doubt they would refund, but simply deduct it from next year's house tax. TARI (rubbish tax) is unlikely to chenge unless you were getting a discount for not being there all the time, in which case it would go up! Again you should get in touch with the Comune as with most it will not happen automatically.


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

GeordieBorn said:


> Sounds to me you are talking about house tax i.e. IMU/TASI. Not too sure what the current situation is but as I’ve not read anything on it I assume not much has changed? That being the case you likely won’t pay as much, it varies from comuni to comuni on how they work, but I would go to you Comune. Any change should be from the date of the letter confirming your residence, but I doubt they would refund, but simply deduct it from next year's house tax. TARI (rubbish tax) is unlikely to chenge unless you were getting a discount for not being there all the time, in which case it would go up! Again you should get in touch with the Comune as with most it will not happen automatically.


Thanks, Geordie.


----------

